# New mesh harness from Petco + Puppia (pic heavy)



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So I got Izzie a harness at Petco. It is mesh like Bella's Puppia one, and it actually fits her pretty good! A tad loose around the waist, but *much* better then Bella's x-small Puppia one. I of course took lots of pics of them in their harnesses. Some comparison too. Bella is just under 3 lbs and Izzie is just under 2 lbs.

Izzie in the her new Petco harness (puppy brand or something)-









Izzie in the XS Puppia-

















Bella in her XS Puppia-









Bella in the Petco harness (it was really tight putting it around her head)-









Together in THEIR harnesses-


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are SO cute! The pink looks so pretty against their black! I got the girls some cheap mesh ones through petmountain that are pink trimmed with black. Once they grow to more full size they will get the nicer Puppia ones. 
They look like they fit really nicely.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Your girls look super cute in their harnesses!! :ngreet2:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

very cute


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

ur girls are sooo cute i love ur pictures u post!! xx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

amyalina25 said:


> ur girls are sooo cute i love ur pictures u post!! xx


Thanks. Sometimes I feel like I post pics too much, but I can't help it! Who else would understand as much as you guys here? Plus I think about the new pups around here, and wish some ppl should post MORE pics. But if I ever post too much, someone can shoot me a PM and tell me to stop.. Lol.

So do the harnesses pretty much fit how they are supposed to? They can't go for walks for like another month... So they should fit even better then.


----------

